# Anybody know who this is?



## brez (Sep 30, 2013)

I got the following email today. Does anybody know who this is, or what he's talking about? Has anybody else received similar emails?

I replaced the expletive with the asterisks.

Thanks
Mike





"From

Michael Mulne <mikellem10@aol.com>

YOU GUYS ARE THE BIGGEST *******S IN THE WORLD,  TRYING TO RIP PEOPLE OFF ON OUR EMPEROR PEN KITS.


YOU ARE THE TALK OF THE FORUMS!  WE ALL HOPE YOU CLOSE DOWN FOR GOOD.
OBVIOUSLY YOUR BUSINESS IS NOT VIABLE IF YOU HAVE TO CLOSE FOR THE SUMMER.


DRL M
ATTORNEY AT LAW"


----------



## Scott (Sep 30, 2013)

Hmmmm . . . ALL CAPS?


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds legit to me. I think you should be shaking in your boots with all that attorney at law talk and excellent grammar with caps.


----------



## MarkD (Sep 30, 2013)

All the top lawyers use aol email addresses. 
Looks like he may be on Etsy! http://www.etsy.com/people/mikellem10


----------



## turncrazy43 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds like someone with too much time on their hands and to cowardly to come out and properly identify themselves. Don't worry about small people.
__________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 30, 2013)

so, this in reference to what?

are you selling some emperor pens or kits somewhere?


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 30, 2013)

wow, he sounds a little amped up. Its not our fault the manufacturers make the emperor prices so high, thereby causing us to sell them for such a high price. I would say he might be going through buyers remorse and had to take it out on someone! LOL


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, I don't think I'd toss and turn all night worrying about it.

I get a lot of 'wierd' emails and just delete them and chalk them up to someone who has too much time on their hands.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 30, 2013)

Go to that guys Etsy page and read the entire profile. Talking about laying it on a little thick.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 30, 2013)

Donnie Kennedy said:


> Go to that guys Etsy page and read the entire profile. Talking about laying it on a little thick.



How do you do that?? i just tried his name and his email in the search bar and nothing came up?? Can you post a link?


----------



## turncrazy43 (Sep 30, 2013)

Just looked at Markd's referenced site. If that etsey account site is the same guy and after reading his blurb on how great his materials and kits are and then seeing the pens he shows for sale, they are the same kits and blanks sold by a lot of our IAP vendors and don't appear to be any better quality than any of the members pens shown here on the forum, in my opinion. You have nothing to be concerned about and he may be a bit green with envy.
________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is  a great day


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 30, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> Donnie Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Go to that guys Etsy page and read the entire profile. Talking about laying it on a little thick.
> ...



lol... Mark did in #4...   but here it is again 

Michael Mulne Rick Fastgast on Etsy


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 30, 2013)

He also appears to like Marla's Magic quite a bit, but I don't see that he is giving any credit there.


----------



## MarkD (Sep 30, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> Donnie Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Go to that guys Etsy page and read the entire profile. Talking about laying it on a little thick.
> ...



I did a google on his name and came up with this Etsy page:
Michael Mulne Rick Fastgast on Etsy


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Sep 30, 2013)

Somebody should alert toys R us that he's using the Penz R us and he'll get a real letter from a real attorney, better known as a cease and desist.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 30, 2013)

YAWN


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 30, 2013)

Whats funny is that one of our members here named DaleandJen is a follower of his work on Etsy. Maybe he knows a thing or two about this guy and his rant?!


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 30, 2013)

who cares?


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 30, 2013)

nava1uni said:


> who cares?



just cuz.......LOL, i couldnt help it Cindy:biggrin:


----------



## brownsfn2 (Sep 30, 2013)

This guy bought one of my pens back in August.  Pretty sure he was not selling pens back then.  Really pushed me for a discount and tried to convince me my prices were too high.  It was a really strange situation.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 30, 2013)

nava1uni said:


> who cares?



The guy who got the crappy email does


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 30, 2013)

brownsfn2 said:


> This guy bought one of my pens back in August.  Pretty sure he was not selling pens back then.  Really pushed me for a discount and tried to convince me my prices were too high.  It was a really strange situation.


maybe he's buying other people's work and reselling it?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 30, 2013)

Guy's this guy contacted me after he had contacted Marla about buying from me at a discount. I told him if he wanted any merchandise from Classic's he would be paying what every customer paid. He asked for my # and I gave it to him. He called and I asked him what amount of purchases he was thinking of making that I should give him a discount. He told me he is a big buyer and his average order would be 2-3 hundred dollars. I laughed (to myself)  and told him "Sir your no big buyer and 2-3 hundred dollar orders don't come close to a discount as our margins are not big enough to support discounts but feel free to order at our regular prices. The next day he placed an order for less than $200. BTW he is fronting this for a turner as he does not turn. After seeing the e mail he sent that will be the last order he gets from me.


----------



## Tieflyer (Sep 30, 2013)

But...he sells in France AND Paris!


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 1, 2013)

The Penguin said:


> brownsfn2 said:
> 
> 
> > This guy bought one of my pens back in August.  Pretty sure he was not selling pens back then.  Really pushed me for a discount and tried to convince me my prices were too high.  It was a really strange situation.
> ...





OKLAHOMAN said:


> Guy's this guy contacted me after he had contacted Marla about buying from me at a discount. I told him if he wanted any merchandise from Classic's he would be paying what every customer paid. He asked for my # and I gave it to him. He called and I asked him what amount of purchases he was thinking of making that I should give him a discount. He told me he is a big buyer and his average order would be 2-3 hundred dollars. I laughed (to myself)  and told him "Sir your no big buyer and 2-3 hundred dollar orders don't come close to a discount as our margins are not big enough to support discounts but feel free to order at our regular prices. The next day he placed an order for less than $200. BTW he is fronting this for a turner as he does not turn. After seeing the e mail he sent that will be the last order he gets from me.



well, I was off, but not too far off.



Tieflyer said:


> But...he sells in France AND Paris!



and he pays in cash, which is just as good as money!


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 1, 2013)

Tieflyer said:


> But...he sells in France AND Paris!


Interesting that he only ships to the USA though.....


----------



## skiprat (Oct 1, 2013)

I got the following in an email last night, via my web site contact page. 

Hello, I am in love with your stainless steel bolt pen. I am dying of cancer and would 
love to spend my last 9 months with one of these gorgeous art pieces.

May I kindly ask what the cost would be? )

I live in California..

My name is Michael Mulne...

Nice to me meet you Steven.

Hopefully you can make this miracle happen for me.

Warm Regards,

Michael Mulne


----------



## greggas (Oct 1, 2013)

skiprat said:


> I got the following in an email last night, via my web site contact page.
> 
> Hello, I am in love with your stainless steel bolt pen. I am dying of cancer and would
> love to spend my last 9 months with one of these gorgeous art pieces.
> ...



Amazing the levels some will sink to try and scam.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi guys and gals,

I've had dealings with Michael.  I've also been told he has cancer and that his pain meds make him irrational and anxious at times but this is no excuse for the email he sent.

As for his Etsy site and lack of credit to me, if every person who ever purchased blanks I made gave me credit for it, the world wide web would have nothing but me all over it!! :wink::biggrin:


----------



## robutacion (Oct 1, 2013)

skiprat said:


> I got the following in an email last night, via my web site contact page.
> 
> Hello, I am in love with your stainless steel bolt pen. I am dying of cancer and would
> love to spend my last 9 months with one of these gorgeous art pieces.
> ...



Let me see, it looks like,  it flys like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck so, its a duck...!

I can wait 9 months, I can wait 12 months and see how his "cancer" progressed, it seems to me that is all a "facade" to get quality pens cheap so that he can make a big profit on his sales.

Just the way is going about it, with emails of such nature, he wouldn't get anything from me, paying cash or not.

As for him being in love with that stainless steel pen, I wonder if the magic within that pen, would fix his health problems, if inserted on him from the rear, or should I say, @$$...!:wink::biggrin:  na... wouldn't fool me...!

Cheers
George


----------



## randyrls (Oct 1, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> I get a lot of 'wierd' emails and just delete them and chalk them up to someone who has too much time on their hands.



TOO much time and TOO few psych meds.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 1, 2013)

I was just informed that he is a member here and logs on every day but has not posted. Lets hope he see's this thread and apologizes and explains the condition that makes him at times do things that are out of the norm. Asking for discounts is not a bad thing but to send emails of the kind he did is and we need an explanation.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 1, 2013)

I doubt that will happen


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 1, 2013)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I was just informed that he is a member here and logs on every day but has not posted..



From what I see he has only been a member for a little over a month.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Oct 1, 2013)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> BTW he is fronting this for a turner as he does not turn.



From his Etsy account page:


> Having decided to retire from the Pen Show Circuit after 10 years in the pen making arena, I began turning my own pens



I especially love this little gem:


> People think that these name brand pens are better than most.  The truth  of the matter is,  they {Mont Blanc, Montegrappa, Dunhill, Cartier, Visconti and others} are not much more than high styled plastic or  resin with very high price tags.  They are all made by machine and  mostly made in China.



But wait, it gets better!


> ...we buy only the best materials and platings available and they are made  to last several lifetimes not just a year or two. Each pen is made to  the manufacturer's  exact standards and I personally will not offer a  substandard pen for sale even for free.


Soooooo, that Vertex pen kit from Penn State Industries with blue acrylic that everyone has access to is somehow better than what Mont Blanc makes becauuuuuuse...?

Combine a **** poor attitude, nasty emails, a scamming mentality for lowering a pen price, and delusional marketing, I'd say this guy is off of his rocker.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 1, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> I've had dealings with Michael. I've also been told he has cancer and that his pain meds make him irrational and anxious at times but this is no excuse for the email he sent.
> 
> As for his Etsy site and lack of credit to me, if every person who ever purchased blanks I made gave me credit for it, the world wide web would have nothing but me all over it!! :wink::biggrin:


 
I have no problem with not giving credit to the maker of the blank, but I do have a problem when they insinuate that they made the blank when it is very obvious to those who know.

And I would also have no problem seeing you all over the www :wink:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 1, 2013)

This whole thread is nothing short of a personal attack.  He may or may not be a member here - immaterial, in my mind. 

Juvenile comments like 'let's wait out his cancer', and where he should stick a pen have no place on the IAP.  It's beneath us.  

Andrew 
assistant moderator


----------



## monark88 (Oct 1, 2013)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> This whole thread is nothing short of a personal attack.  He may or may not be a member here - immaterial, in my mind.
> 
> Juvenile comments like 'let's wait out his cancer', and where he should stick a pen have no place on the IAP.  It's beneath us.
> 
> ...



You bet. I agree with what you are saying.

 A few here are guilty of voicing(?) some of the same types of things this gent has said/done.

Let the guy his own thing, right or wrong, whether legal or not. The buying public isn't all that ignorant. He will be caught by his own game, if his business practices are either of these.

IMHO. Russ


----------



## skiprat (Oct 1, 2013)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> This whole thread is nothing short of a personal attack.  He may or may not be a member here - immaterial, in my mind.
> 
> Juvenile comments like 'let's wait out his cancer', and where he should stick a pen have no place on the IAP.  It's beneath us.
> 
> ...



The whole thread? Really? I simply copied and pasted his email verbatim.
I made no comment, good or bad. Please enlighten me why it is a personal attack.


----------



## Haynie (Oct 1, 2013)

skiprat said:


> I got the following in an email last night, via my web site contact page.
> 
> Hello, I am in love with your stainless steel bolt pen. I am dying of cancer and would
> love to spend my last 9 months with one of these gorgeous art pieces.
> ...



Wow, this sounds a lot like those nigerian 200,000,000 dollar inheritance things.  Kind of weird.

There are all kinds of people in this world.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 1, 2013)

skiprat said:


> maxwell_smart007 said:
> 
> 
> > This whole thread is nothing short of a personal attack.  He may or may not be a member here - immaterial, in my mind.
> ...



Fine, Skippy - if you want to split hairs, it's just most of the thread - or where the thread has headed.


----------



## tbroye (Oct 1, 2013)

Skip send him a bic and hunk of stainless.  It should take him 9 months to finish it.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 1, 2013)

I am closing this thread and reporting it to Jeff/Curtis for their final say on what should be done with it.

Personally, I'm with Andrew - this thread as a whole is appalling.   The things that are being said, the assumptions being made, and the information being shared are all over the line and not in line with several parts of our AUP.

Dean 
Asst Mod


----------

